# Carry in the small of the back ?



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I know it seems like something straight out of lethal weapon, but does anyone carry IWB in the small of the back. I know is not the easiest to access and if someone knew you had it they could grad it before you could, but does anyone do it? It seems like it would be quite comfortable and would allow you to conceal quite easily as long as you weren't showing plumber crack. Anyway I haven't heard much mention of this position and was just curious. Also it would allow the use of your current wardrobe as there is naturally a small void there while standing (i.e. I don't have to buy bigger pants or go on a diet. Oh wait maybe I need to go on a diet? ........Nah that's not happening )


Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's one way I'll leave to the pro's that need it. There's just to much of chance of shooting yourself in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've thought about it many times because it does conceal easier (for me). But I never switch for a few reasons.

1) SOB carry is a pain in the ass (and back). Literally. Sit down in a chair or in your car. The gun just loves to dig in. 

2) I know I can draw faster from a strong side 3:00 position than SOB. This is compounded when I compare a seated strong side draw vs. a seated SOB draw.

3) I like that my arm naturally falls over the gun. It puts another barrier between my gun and the general public. Especially handy in a crowded store.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That's one way I'll leave to the pro's that need it. There's just to much of chance of shooting yourself in the heat of the moment.


Good call Baldy. You've got to bring your gun all the way around your body, and could have a ND in the process. :smt023

I know my ass already has one crack in it, I don't need a .40 one added on! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I can see how all this does make sense. How about this; Can you use a standard IWB holster for either carry position? (i.e SOB or at the right hip). It seems that the SOB holster would need to be clocked around to about the 2 oclock position with the grip pointing up to allow for easy draw. Does this sound correct? Don't they sell some IWB holsters for hip carry that hold the gun like this? (i.e Closked slightly foreward with the grip pointing a little up) 

Tom


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Tscott said:


> I can see how all this does make sense. How about this; Can you use a standard IWB holster for either carry position? (i.e SOB or at the right hip). It seems that the SOB holster would need to be clocked around to about the 2 oclock position with the grip pointing up to allow for easy draw. Does this sound correct? Don't they sell some IWB holsters for hip carry that hold the gun like this? (i.e Closked slightly foreward with the grip pointing a little up)
> 
> Tom


I think what your describing is an IWB with a forward cant. An SOB holster is almost horizontal. The problem with carrying in the back, in either IWB or SOB is the danger of injury if you fall on your back. For me carrying on the back is damn near impossible to conceal. A slight bend and your printing. Like todd said, anytime you sit your gun will be digging into you, and you must bring the gun all the way to the front of your body,,,,,,,very awkward.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's called "Cant". Some holsters come fixed with no cant others come with FBI which is 15 degrees (I think) forward. There are some others that allow you to adjust the cant of the gun. Not sure if you want to try to use a holster designed for IWB for SOB or visa versa. 

As for your SOB cant question, it would depend on which way the butt of the gun is facing. If you have the butt of the gun facing to your weak side, then some cant would seem logical. If you have the butt of the gun pointing towards your strong side, I'd think you wouldn't want any cant. But that's just my opinion and I don't carry SOB.

One more thought. I would personally avoid using 2 different carry methods. There may come a day when you need your gun and you grab for your strong side and you remember, too late, that you were carrying SOB that day.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Small of the back works fine depending on what your doing. It is the most concealable way to carry even a large firearm. Alot of walking or standing is very comfortable, especially if you are using a medium frame or smaller firearm. If you need to bend over, do it the proper way...squat. If your to big around or not limber enough to reach your backside to draw effectively, then don't carry this way. 

The majority of those people that carry non-professionally have very little need to be able to draw quickly (this isn't the wild, wild west or the movies). Comfort should be a large concern or you may be tempted to not carry when you should have. I am by no means saying this is for everyone or that it is better or worse then any other way to carry. Its just an option that does work, like an ankle holster.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I carried a short time in the small of my back. I became concerned of what would happened if i slipped on something and fell on the gun. Seems like thats a good way to destroy your spine.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i have carried small of back for about 5 years now with a cheap uncle mikes ISWB holster 8 hours a day when i am at work. extremely comfortable and consealable with my ruger SP101. i have never had a problem with the 'digging in' seated or standing. i also practice my draw quite often and have gotten pretty good at it. the long double action of the revolver helps to eliminate the chance of duplicating my anal canal, so i don't even worry about that.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

It's uncomfortable as hell, it's slow, it doesn't conceal very well, and it's dangerous. Other than that, it's fine.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Todd said:


> Good call Baldy. You've got to bring your gun all the way around your body, and could have a ND in the process. :smt023
> 
> I know my ass already has one crack in it, I don't need a .40 one added on! :mrgreen:


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: ROTFLMAO:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt023


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I won't ever carry middle/small of the back. I dislike it for many reasons. Here's a good listing from another site:



> 1. While reaching with palm inward for a gun positioned behind the back, it is near impossible to retain that gun should someone wish to perform a disarm; because of leverage and body mechanics, there is nothing one can do about it!
> 2. If one falls and lands on one's back/butt, the gun can break the coccyx, or otherwise cause serious spinal cord damage. This is also why handcuff cases aren't worn back there anymore.
> 3. Unless one's jacket is relatively long, the gun tends to show when bending over... and if the coat is long, then the gun prints during the bend.
> 4. When it is critical to get the gun on target fast, its muzzle invariably crosses some part of the wearer's body, ranging from the right kidney to the right femur. That, compounded with the stress factor of needing that gun to safe a life, means the trigger finger is just itchin' to get on the trigger to save the day.
> ...


http://www.thegunzone.com/sob_is_bad.html

Numbers 1,2,4, and 6 are the reasons that I feel are most important to me. To me, that method of carry feels insecure.


----------

